# Picture of my C35



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

Since the forum rules won't show them click below: 

http://jim78642.tripod.com/MMC351.JPG
http://jim78642.tripod.com/MMC352.JPG


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Here's your pic, Wingnut. Nice machine!:thumbsup: 



<img src=http://jim78642.tripod.com/MMC351.JPG>

<img src=http://jim78642.tripod.com/MMC352.JPG>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm not getting any pictures just a logo of tripod


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Well I did see a tractor the first time as well as the logo. So I went back and took to logo out, now the pic is gone.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I did drag the original pic to my desktop, because at first I thought I would do it as an attachment rather than a link to wingnuts host. I'll resize it and host it until wingnut gets it fixed.


<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/wnut>


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice looking tractor Wingnut! How is it working for you?


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

*It working really well for me*

It has just over 25 hours on it. It's has been great moving those logs. I plan to get a log splitter this winter. I was putting in a new front gate and I didn't want a 200+ year oak that a died a few years ago to fall on it (by natural forces or me cutting it down). 
I do not like running a chainsaw this early in the season especially when it 95+ degrees out there. I can handle the heat but I really love having my forearms covered in pioson ivy!  

As you can see by the picture the Oak wilt has killed a lot of beautiful trees here! 

Pole Hole digger and Howes 5 foot sheddard works great!


----------

